# American slice cheese



## chefmjg (Apr 6, 2012)

just wondering if you can smoke slice cheese. Would taste good on grill cheese Don't know is it is to soft or not


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 6, 2012)

Depends if its real sliced cheese off a block of cheese or if it's processed cheese food slices.  The pcf slices are very soft and would be difficult to smoke by themselves and would melt quickly, you'd have to use lots of ice bricks around them and still fear they would just ooze through any mesh or grates you'd put them on.

Brick cheese slices would have more body and be easier to smoke, but would still have to be kept very cool to do so.

Want to try some?  Be sure to post Qviews of your experiment!


----------

